# What Is WIndows Server?



## SuckyGamer (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello I Have A Quike Question... What is windows server? Is it an O.S?


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Somehow I'm reminded of a Peanuts cartoon where Peppermint Patty is asked to "explain world war ii ... use both sides of the paper if necessary."

Windows Server is indeed an operating system developed by Microsoft. To get you started, visit this article on Wikipedia and then have a look at the Windows Server 2008 R2 website.


----------



## SuckyGamer (Jun 17, 2011)

I know pretty dumb question eh? thank you for your time :/


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't worry too much about it. If you don't ask questions, you'll never learn anything.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

SuckyGamer said:


> I know pretty dumb question eh? thank you for your time :/


Wouldn't hurt to Google search first.


----------



## Ratson (Jun 22, 2011)

Window server is an operating system developed by Micro soft, specially for server machine. there several versions such as, Window server2000.2003.2008 etc the latest version is window server 2008 R2.


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

Ratson said:


> the latest version is window server 2008 R2.


If you include sbs, then 2011 is the latest


----------

